# Modding :  Nighthawk Build



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Nighthawk Build*

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/01.jpg

My entry in Cooler Master Case Mod World Series 2018 #CMWS18 this time is a stealth build. NIGHTHAWK is a scratch build with a theme of the famous Stealth Fighter plane Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk.

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/02.jpg

Being a big fan of stealth fighter plans, my idea this time is to make a open frame PC Case build with a Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk fuselage on top.

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/03.jpg

First making the Nighthawk fuselage.

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/04.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/05.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/06.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/07.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/08.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/09.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/10.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/11.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/12.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/13.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/14.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/15.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/16.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/17.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/18.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/19.jpg

A rough parts layout. Checking how the whole build will look like.

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/20.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/21.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/22.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/23.jpg


Will update you more as I progress.. Thanks.


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2018)

Can't wait to see the final build.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow looks really cool already


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow. That looks impressive AF.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Apr 9, 2018)

Awesome bro.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2018)

WTF, thats some next level skills


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 12, 2018)

*UPDATE : 12 April 2018 *

Nighthawk fuselage structure done. Also made the case back frame / motherboard tray

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/24.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/25.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/26.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/27.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/28.jpg

Will update more soon..


----------



## billubakra (Apr 12, 2018)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> *UPDATE : 12 April 2018 *
> 
> Nighthawk fuselage structure done. Also made the case back frame / motherboard tray
> 
> ...


I wish I could afford that case. Take a bow Sir.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 12, 2018)

All the best.
Looks awesome! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2018)

looks awesome, its coming along extremely well


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 16, 2018)

*UPDATE : 16 April 2018 *

First coat of filler and primer applied, and also done some sanding.  Radiator mount and motherboard screw posts installed.

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/29.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/30.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/31.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/32.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/33.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 24, 2018)

*UPDATE : 24 April 2018 *

Test fit of Nighthawk build after first paint coat. Looks good for now... but lot of finishing work will be coming soon. 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/34.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/35.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/36.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/37.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/38.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/39.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/40.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 4, 2018)

*UPDATE : 04 May 2018 *

Work under progress for the Nighthawk build waiting for parts. Thanks AMD India for supporting.

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/41.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/42.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/43.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/44.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/45.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/46.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 5, 2018)

*UPDATE : 05 May 2018 *

Now the Nighthawk Build is powered by AMD Ryzen Threadripper CPU.

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/47.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/48.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2018)

Oh man! Now that is a sight to behold. That is some skill brother.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 17, 2018)

*UPDATE : 17 May 2018* 

Still waiting for parts to arrive for the Nighthawk Build.

Meanwhile working on cable sleeving.


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/49.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/50.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/51.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 22, 2018)

*UPDATE : 22 May 2018* 

ASUS PRIME X399-A motherboard arrived for the Nighthawk Build. Now can start installing parts together.

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/52.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/53.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/54.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/55.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/56.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/57.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 22, 2018)

Modified AMD RX Vega 56 GPU to Custom Liquid cooled AMD RX Vega 64 (Flashed). Dual BIOS… can easily switch between Vega 56 and Vega 64. 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/58.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/59.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/60.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/61.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/62.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/56.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 29, 2018)

*UPDATE : 28 May 2018* 

Working on finishing the build

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/63.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/64.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/65.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/66.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/67.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/68.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/69.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/70.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/71.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/72.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/73.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/74.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/75.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/76.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/77.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/78.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/79.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/80.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/81.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/82.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/83.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/84.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/85.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/86.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/87.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/88.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/89.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/90.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/91.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/92.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/93.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/94.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/95.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/96.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/97.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/98.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/99.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/100.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/101.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2018)

GG I have no words. Great work man!


----------



## snap (May 30, 2018)

Damn!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jun 25, 2018)

Finally the Nighthawk build is finished. Hope you all like the build. Thanks to ASUS India, AMD, AMD Gaming, Thermaltake, Corsair and Cooler Master for supporting the idea.

And Special Thanks to you all guys for watching this build log.

*System Specifications *

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X
ASUS PRIME X399-A
CORSAIR Dominator PLATINUM 16GB 3000MHz DDR4 
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64
CORSAIR Neutron NX500 NVMe PCle 400GB 
Cooler Master V1200 Platinum 
Thermaltake Liquid Cooling Solution

#CMWS18 #ASUS #AMD #AMDGaming #Corsair #CoolerMaster #Nighthawk_Build

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/102.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/103.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/104.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/105.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/106.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/107.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/108.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/109.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/110.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/111.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/112.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/113.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/114.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/115.jpg


Thanks.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Finally the Nighthawk build is finished. Hope you all like the build. Thanks to ASUS India, AMD, AMD Gaming, Thermaltake, Corsair and Cooler Master for supporting the idea.
> 
> And Special Thanks to you all guys for watching this build log.
> 
> ...


When are the results of that competition going to be announced? Good luck.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jun 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> When are the results of that competition going to be announced? Good luck.


Mostly by August 2018..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow. You should post this to /r/pcmasterrace or /r/casemods on reddit for karma.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Winner in Cooler Master Case Mod World Series 2018 Best of AMD Mods (2nd Place) 4/5. Thanks to AMD Gaming, AMD, Cooler Master, ASUS, CORSAIR and Thermaltake Technology Inc for supporting and special thanks to you all.

*www.cmws.global/amdwinners
 *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/cmcmws2018.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2018)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Winner in Cooler Master Case Mod World Series 2018 Best of AMD Mods (2nd Place) 4/5. Thanks to AMD Gaming, AMD, Cooler Master, ASUS, CORSAIR and Thermaltake Technology Inc for supporting and special thanks to you all.


Congrats


----------



## billubakra (Aug 27, 2018)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Winner in Cooler Master Case Mod World Series 2018 Best of AMD Mods (2nd Place) 4/5. Thanks to AMD Gaming, AMD, Cooler Master, ASUS, CORSAIR and Thermaltake Technology Inc for supporting and special thanks to you all.
> 
> *www.cmws.global/amdwinners
> *www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Nighthawk_Build/cmcmws2018.jpg


Congratulations Sir. You deserved it.
P.S. Hope you don't mind me asking, do you keep all these builds or sell/handover them to AMD etc.?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Congratulations Sir. You deserved it.
> P.S. Hope you don't mind me asking, do you keep all these builds or sell/handover them to AMD etc.?


Keep it with me.


----------



## nareshkumaran (Sep 24, 2018)

Super Cool . Can you share the working performance. Eager to see it. Please share video or Youtube link.


----------

